
Show HN: A Scratchpad for Developers - carlosyasu91
https://waterdeep.io/
======
carlosyasu91
Hey HN!

I was working on this project, is pretty straight forward in that it's just a
way to store random scripts, I usually don't like having them in an open file
on my editor because I can accidentally close the tab and I have to write the
code again.

Also it's kind of cleaner because sometimes I save these scripts and they show
up on git and I have to keep them in mind.

